# Cibao Toro Cigar Review - Shocking!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got this baby in a sampler of inexpensive cigars. I paid 20 bucks for a brown bag sampler of 10. Cibao toro was one that I received. Burned for an ...

Read the full review here: Cibao Toro Cigar Review - Shocking!


----------

